# Dyeing and Spinning



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi all

I've had serious spinning withdrawal due to knitting commitments. But now it's time to play between assignments

This is 1/2 pound bfl I dyed yesterday. I used 4 colours and dyed in a braid so that the colours will vary in intensity and mingle with the next colour 

I'll be spinning a fractal. Two braids. The one I'll split into 6 the other into 12

Can't wait to get started. I'll spin this on my Firefly e spinner. Should get 800+ yards, hopefully more. Going for sport weight


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Sweet color combo...my hands are in fiber lust! ☔


----------



## Judyannm (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice! Looking forward to seeing the yarn.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

OHHHHH!!!!!! how pretty. Very pretty Can't wait to see it spun and the shawl made from it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Woweeee.....that is beautiful. Great colors.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

The colors are gorgeous...looking forward to seeing the yarn :sm01:


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Can't wait to see the yarn


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Opps, double post. That's what happens when you have bad reception out in the boonies, and you don't know if it sent, so you push send again.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, Desiree, that is gorgeous ! My question is about the braid . How do you use that when you knit ? Probably a dumb question with a very simple answer but I have seen the braids before and can't figure it out. ????
Will you be selling the resulting yarn here on KP ?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

canuckle49 said:


> Wow, Desiree, that is gorgeous ! My question is about the braid . How do you use that when you knit ? Probably a dumb question with a very simple answer but I have seen the braids before and can't figure it out. ð
> Will you be selling the resulting yarn here on KP ?


I split the braid up into long sections. Then I spin each braid onto a bobbin. Once both bobbins are spun, I ply them and that yarn is what I knit.

The image shows one braid still braided and the other divided into strips. I thought I'd have 6 strips for the fractal but decided against it . The next braid I'll probably only split in 4


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Desiree ! I sort of get it ! The colours are gorgeous ! I am halfway through my socks with your yarn, they are so pretty ! Early next week, I should have them done ! ????


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

canuckle49 said:


> Thank you Desiree ! I sort of get it ! The colours are gorgeous ! I am halfway through my socks with your yarn, they are so pretty ! Early next week, I should have them done ! ????


Ooh looking forward to seeing them


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

canuckle49 said:


> Thank you Desiree ! I sort of get it ! The colours are gorgeous ! I am halfway through my socks with your yarn, they are so pretty ! Early next week, I should have them done ! ????


I would love to see them to. Please post them...


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh I wish I could dye that well. Any info you can share on dyeing would really be appreciated.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Oh I wish I could dye that well. Any info you can share on dyeing would really be appreciated.


When I dye yarn or fibre I measure precisely and write everything down. I'm careful not to over saturate the yarns and fibres so they end up bleeding in the rinse. This is achieved by using the right amount of citric acid, heat and percentage dyes to fibre.

Some fibre I'll do a low water immersion, either on a hot plate or steam in my oven. Others, like this one i paint (squirt) the colours on then nuke in the microwave. I press gently to ensure the dye penetrates well. Some fibres take dye better than others. I find alpaca never comes out as dark as say BFL or merino. Superwash fibres have a tendency to fall apart and due to the nature of superwash it's hard to get a good and even coverage right through.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

desireeross said:


> When I dye yarn or fibre I measure precisely and write everything down. I'm careful not to over saturate the yarns and fibres so they end up bleeding in the rinse. This is achieved by using the right amount of citric acid, heat and percentage dyes to fibre.
> 
> Some fibre I'll do a low water immersion, either on a hot plate or steam in my oven. Others, like this one i paint (squirt) the colours on then nuke in the microwave. I press gently to ensure the dye penetrates well. Some fibres take dye better than others. I find alpaca never comes out as dark as say BFL or merino. Superwash fibres have a tendency to fall apart and due to the nature of superwash it's hard to get a good and even coverage right through.


Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge, what a gift to me. 
I will definitely start keeping a journal.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Yummy yummy yummy!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful colors, please post the spun yarn for us to see


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

marianikole said:


> Beautiful colors, please post the spun yarn for us to see


I'm afraid I won't be able to. I sold the braids ;/


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no not that. First you tempt us then you sell it out from under us. lol lol Glad you sold them. You will have to do it again then make a gorgeous shawl out of it for us to see.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Oh no not that. First you tempt us then you sell it out from under us. lol lol Glad you sold them. You will have to do it again then make a gorgeous shawl out of it for us to see.


I'm planning on dyeing another set .


----------

